# Cartoon.Network.Punch.Time.Explosion.XL.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2012)

*Cartoon.Network.Punch.Time.Explosion.XL.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Region locked PAL. NA release happened last November. 

Amazon words
Cartoon Network Punch Time Explosion XL is a fast paced console fighting game featuring iconic locations & an all-star cast of fan favourites from Cartoon Network’s most popular TV shows.

26 playable characters including Ben 10, Samurai Jack, Johnny Bravo, Captain Planet, The Powerpuff Girls, Billy & Mandy, Little Ben 10 & more!
Co-operative play where you can play with up to three friends
Special combat modes where you can just fight against your mates in all the arenas from the game
Each playable character has their own “Punch Time Explosion” where they transform & have a unique super power.
The Action takes place in arena and enviroments from the TV Shows
Fighting characters can team up with ‘assist characters’ to perform Synergy Attacks where they can work together to attack the enemy
Unlockables that include new outfits for characters & new battle arenas
Each character has four signature attacks, which have a unique visual flavour that represent them


*Video*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFAEv0b3pDA



*Boxart*









pre { font-family: "DejaVu Sans Mono", "DejaVu Sans Mono", monospace; font-size: 12px; line-height: 12px; }





*NFO*



- C O M P L E X -
?
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??? ????????
???????????  ???????????? ??????????????? ????????????  ?????????? ????    ???
??????  ???  ??????  ???? ?????  ???  ??? ?????  ?????  ?????  ??? ?????  ???
??????       ??????  ???? ?????  ???  ??? ?????  ?????  ?????      ?????  ????
??????       ??????  ???? ?????  ???  ??? ????? ??????  ?????       ????  ???
??????       ??????  ???? ?????       ??? ?????  ?  ??  ??????        ?????
??????  ???? ??????  ???? ?????       ??? ?????  ?????  ?????       ????  ???
??????  ???? ??????  ???? ?????       ??? ?????  ?????  ?????  ??? ?????  ???
???????????? ???????????? ?????   ??????? ?????  ????????????????? ????? ???
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????
?                                                                       ???
? ?                      P R E S E N T S   :                         ??

Cartoon Network Ounch Time Explosion XL (c) Oxygen

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Region      : PAL                   Languages: English         
?   Size        : 1 DVD                 Genre    : Punch in da face   ?
?     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : May 2012       ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
?                                                                     ?

Release Info:                                                              ?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Cartoon Network Punch Time Explosion XL is a fast paced console fighting 
game featuring iconic locations & an all-star cast of fan favourites from
Cartoon Network's most popular TV shows.


Notes:
~~~~~~~

Enjoy


?                                                                    ?
?  Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release! Greetings go to ViMTO, SWAG & Venom! ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
?                                                                 ?? bmx!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 22, 2012)

The original version came out a while ago on the 3DS/Wii and got mediocre reviews.

Otherwise it's basically SSB with a few differences and all the shitty Cartoon Network characters. No Finn and Jake. I guess it's kinda the only SSB-style game for the Xbox 360 but that doesn't make it good.


----------



## Hadrian (May 22, 2012)

The Wii game is pretty poor and the lack of Finn & Jake is unacceptable but I heard it was something to do with the creator of the show being very protective of his characters.


----------

